# Your Lineup



## Kris142 (Jan 6, 2009)

Everyone has a picture of their lineup so I took a quicky. 






Everything is in my signature.

Post yours!
Sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually I do not.....but I have been meaning to do a handfull of them. 

Best I got at the moment is this





But that is far from complete for my Minolta linup


----------



## javig999 (Feb 1, 2009)

The Tamron 28-75 is actually busted at the moment...it was a great lens though so I may consider repair...


----------



## polymoog (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have a lineup pic, don't really have enough equipment for that  But here are some single shots :

Pentax *ist DL with kit lens 18-55mm





Hama Star 61 tripod (the worlds cheapest, and wobbliest tripod  )





Sigma 70-300mm





Day Bag Lowe Pro





Pentax *ist DL (same camera as first pic) now modelling Sigma 17-70 mm





Dörr DAF42 flash for Pentax





And the little one that got the whole digital thing started  :
Pentax Optio S50





AWOL :

LowePro backpack, various filters (mostly Hoya)


----------

